# htacess rewrite rule



## buzzom (26. November 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand freundlicherweise Hilfe bieten? 

Wie kann ich in der .htaccess mittels Rewrite aus:

http://domain.de/Startseite

nur 

http://domain.de/

machen. Also Rewrite nicht Redirect. Es geht auch nur um diese eine Seite "Startseite", nicht um alle Seiten.

Vielen lieben Dank.
Buzzi


----------

